# Misha's Horizon Devices



## cmtd (Dec 1, 2016)

Hopefully not a dupe. Saw this video tonight, looks like Misha has teamed up with some partners to produce new gear. Appears like the first project will be a drive/boost pedal and they are looking for input to spec it out. Interesting idea, will be watching to see what comes of this.

https://www.facebook.com/misha.mansoor/videos/10154814952069533/

http://horizondevices.com/


----------



## technomancer (Dec 2, 2016)

So basically a new MXR drive pedal with a lot of marketing / social media stuff to help build a community and drive sales.


----------



## narad (Dec 2, 2016)

Well in the case of the wired guitarist RGs, they did basically crowdsource one of the best spec'd Ibanez prestige 7s I've seen in years. I'm not so enthusiastic about the crowd's sort of ..gawdy.. tastes in most cases, but interested to see what comes of the pedal. Would be great to take Nolly's focus pedal controls and shove them into a decent 808 clone -- certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## bulb (Dec 2, 2016)

*mod edit: if you want to promote this here register for a vendor account*


----------



## lewis (Dec 2, 2016)

this has real potential then. At the moment the market is way too bloated with pedals that are all offering around and about the same things, but with different labels being put on it.

We have an opportunity here to suggest cool things, that as of yet may not have been done?.

I will get thinking myself Misha for suggestions. Im as much a Pedal/OD nut myself these days so.


----------



## Fretless (Dec 2, 2016)

lewis said:


> this has real potential then. At the moment the market is way too bloated with pedals that are all offering around and about the same things, but with different labels being put on it.
> 
> We have an opportunity here to suggest cool things, that as of yet may not have been done?.
> 
> I will get thinking myself Misha for suggestions. Im as much a Pedal/OD nut myself these days so.



Problem is so many people say, "I want a different OD pedal, but I want it to effectively be this pedal right here, just with a knob that I will probably never touch" rather than actually say, well I think an OD that focuses on the 240hz to 700hz range, with a clean boost running in parallel that enhances 1200hz and 2khz, summed, and blendable to the point where I can say if I want more OD or more boost in my pedal. 

That's the kind of suggestion I think would really help rather than, "I want a bulbdrive 2.0 that is a little more chocolaty".


----------



## Hachetjoel (Dec 3, 2016)

What if I have feedback /suggestions I'd like to include but I don't have Facebook?


----------



## op1e (Dec 3, 2016)

I love my Maxon 808, but if it had a blend knob like a Sparkledrive and a Tight knob like a Focus that would be my dream boost.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 3, 2016)

I personally think an OD with the kind of features and tweakability offered by the Airis Effects Savage drive would do extremely well.


----------



## narad (Dec 4, 2016)

kindsage said:


> I personally think an OD with the kind of features and tweakability offered by the Airis Effects Savage drive would do extremely well.



Oh, there's even one on the market right now. It's called the Airis Effects Savage drive.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Dec 4, 2016)

How about some kind of control over the extreme high-end before the gain stage? Tubescreamers fatten up when you dial the gain up a bit, but it would be nice to be have the option with minimal drive.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm not clear on what the final purpose of the pedal is yet?

Are you trying to design a stand alone dirt box that will 
be the primary clipping agent for the final sound?

Or just another clean boost / tone colorer / equalizer?

Not sure why a new boost pedal needs to have any 
clipping / overdrive with the amount of gain in amps
these days.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Dec 5, 2016)

Koko boost V1 only having stackable boosts each with volume levels = best boost on planet earth.

AKA Amazing always on boost with a stackable lead boost built in.


----------



## bhakan (Dec 5, 2016)

I like the idea of this company, and the very customer oriented design process is really cool, however, I can't think of anything left to do with a tubescreamer that hasn't been done before. I'm also biased because I don't like tubescreamers as a boost, but it just seems like the market is already so over saturated with tubescreamers. I'm definitely excited to see what other pedals they come up with down the line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 18, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/user-470887292/sets/precision-drive-demo-by-misha-mansoor

Clips here. Preorders opening soon.


----------



## narad (Dec 18, 2016)

Well it's definitely prettier than the protone.


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 18, 2016)

Is this more prostituting or is this making amends for protone's derp quality?

Their facebook is closed to the public and their homepage is shady as fock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 18, 2016)

Closed FB groups aren't uncommon. I'm all for it since it prevents trolling/spamming. It's not hard to ask for an invite.


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm willing to give it a chance. There were just too many horror stories on here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 19, 2016)

Well I'd trust a company like MXR WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more than Protone.


----------



## vick1000 (Dec 19, 2016)

sylcfh said:


> Is this more prostituting or is this making amends for protone's derp quality?
> 
> Their facebook is closed to the public and their homepage is shady as fock.



Just the next level of "prost", stepping up to the main stream of overhyped junk.

Unless they plan on making a OD/gate or some other uselful combo pedal, it's all been done before. My guess is pure marketing hype for a typical modded OD circuit.


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 19, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> Just the next level of "prost", stepping up to the main stream of overhyped junk.
> 
> Unless they plan on making a OD/gate or some other uselful combo pedal, it's all been done before. My guess is pure marketing hype for a typical modded OD circuit.





It is an OD with a gate.


----------



## vick1000 (Dec 19, 2016)

sylcfh said:


> It is an OD with a gate.



Magnificient. Hopefully it's under $100. Doubt it.


----------



## macgruber (Dec 19, 2016)

an od with a gate is a damn good idea.


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 19, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> Magnificient. Hopefully it's under $100. Doubt it.



I would say it's unlikely to have 2 pedals worth of function in 1 pedal for less than the price of a decent version of either, but who knows.


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 19, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> Magnificient. Hopefully it's under $100. Doubt it.





It's over $200. If you sign up on their website they give 28% off.


----------



## narad (Dec 19, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> Magnificient. Hopefully it's under $100. Doubt it.



Well that's just absurd. Sure add more features than your standard pedals, paint it pretty, and have it cost less than the usual model?


----------



## oracles (Dec 19, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> Magnificient. Hopefully it's under $100. Doubt it.



Be prepared for at least double that, and honestly that's to be expected for a pedal that's functioning as both an OD and a gate, considering you're paying at least $100 for a pedal that does only one of those things.


----------



## narad (Dec 19, 2016)

I like how this pedal is shaping up and I don't think I've met a single person who's had anything bad to say about MXR, but after the Protone stuff I think it's easy to see why people are various degrees of cautious/skeptical/hostile towards another pedal. But if you make a killer pedal at a good value, it will speak for itself.


----------



## cmtd (Dec 19, 2016)

bulb said:


> The plan in the future is to work with different companies for different pedal ideas



This is a really interesting business model. Nothing comes to mind that has been done similar, especially with the "community input" ideas.

This seems like a great idea to get gear out for a semi-niche market of guitar players that is sometimes ignored. Not to mention being so open to what this market actually wants.

I say thank you for going for it with this project, and I hope everything turns out better than expected.


----------



## whosdealin (Dec 19, 2016)

Killer idea. This is something Ive thought about so many times. The two most important pedals for me are a gate and a tubescreamer . Why not put both of them in one unit. What makes this tough is how do you please everyone with the tubescreamer circuit ? The gate is somewhat simple , the isp deciamtor II and g-string II are the best gates I have tried . 

If it were me I would send MXR a Decimator II and hope they dont get insulted lol, tell them to duplicate that gate circuit as close as possible they can go .


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 20, 2016)

I think the price point sounds about right for what youre getting, and mxr really know what theyre doing. im actually really excited to buy one


----------



## ramses (Dec 20, 2016)

bulb said:


> some people are already [...] considering this "prostitution"



This should be legal. Assuming consenting adults


----------



## ramses (Dec 20, 2016)

bulb said:


> rather than guessing what people might want, we are chasing something they are actually after.



I was actually a little disappointed about this approach.

In practice, most of the time, customers do not know what they want. And, if you ask them, they will wish for a monstrosity.

Oftentimes it is necessary for the designer/engineer/CEO to actually tell the customer what is it that they need.

In any case, good luck with your venture.


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 20, 2016)

bulb said:


> We definitely did our best to price it as fairly as possible, given how much some might charge for something like this, and as other people mentioned it does have a gate, and a good one at that, so you are getting a twofer!
> 
> Anyways, it would seem some people are already set to hate this, and are considering this "prostitution" which is interesting considering the fact that this is a company I started. I'm not sure where this vitriol is stemming from, but I'd say it's unwarranted.





I never bought anything from Protone, so I don't have a dog in this fight. I only made mention of what I've heard on this forum. 

I'm willing to try this. The M77 is already my boost of choice, and I have been shopping for a Smart Gate in black (in decent condition) for ages. This could be it.


----------



## Leberbs (Dec 20, 2016)

I guess I'm out of the loop. 
A few people disapprove of protone on this thread. What happened with them, their pedals, Misha's sig pedal...?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2016)

Leberbs said:


> I guess I'm out of the loop.
> A few people disapprove of protone on this thread. What happened with them, their pedals, Misha's sig pedal...?



Overpriced pedals with ....ty QC. The pedals used cheap decals that peeled off over time, and the electronics were very shoddy and poorly installed.


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Overpriced pedals with ....ty QC. The pedals used cheap decals that peeled off over time, and the electronics were very shoddy and poorly installed.



You forgot to mention the ....ty service.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 21, 2016)

I am super excited to see the release of this pedal, and I am already eager to buy one! The versatility that this thing offers just sounds unreal, and the gate knob is just the icing on the cake.

Also the size of that board in the pedal is so hilariously amazing.


----------



## narad (Dec 21, 2016)

Slunk Dragon said:


> I am super excited to see the release of this pedal, and I am already eager to buy one! The versatility that this thing offers just sounds unreal, and the gate knob is just the icing on the cake.



I think it's a great combo to have a good drive AND a good gate in a single pedal, but the versatility? Unreal? Chill out - it's just a pretty standard OD pedal...


----------



## Ziricote (Dec 21, 2016)

I want buy this pedals. I have questions please. Why is the point of pre order this pedal to place my cash down in advance when I can just wait until its in stock ready to ship and save my money until that day? Thanks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## bnzboy (Dec 21, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> Magnificient. Hopefully it's under $100. Doubt it.



ya I am thinking it will be around 200 range perhaps but I am happy for Misha. man it is crazy I have thought just what if Misha collaborated with MXR rather than Protone and it actually happened!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2016)

Since Misha's endorsed by Dunlop and MXR, they were the first thought I had after he left Protone. 

And this won't be $100. I heard around $250.


----------



## Ludgate (Dec 21, 2016)

A little late to the party so I apologise if this has been mentioned before. 

Does anyone know the order of the two circuits (i.e. Gate into OD or OD into Gate)?


----------



## pearl_07 (Dec 22, 2016)

An OD/gate combo is a great idea. Can the gate function without the OD on? I'd love to free up a spot on my board, but I need a gate for my Tele and clean tones. Internal dip switch perhaps?


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry I was attempting to do one of your Earth "jokes" as I believe you call them.


----------



## lewis (Dec 22, 2016)

im going to get rid of my boss ns2 and get this with the idea of it replacing my maxon too.

misha i am still repping the keeley 4 knob/isp/maxon/ns2 setup. Would this new pedal be able to replace the maxon/ns2 combo well? because thats what im wanting.


----------



## giwrgos02 (Dec 22, 2016)

I thought Misha was using just an amp for his tones lately... So building a new OD sounds strange to me.


----------



## lewis (Dec 22, 2016)

giwrgos02 said:


> I thought Misha was using just an amp for his tones lately... So building a new OD sounds strange to me.



Presume it will be this into an Axe FX?


----------



## narad (Dec 22, 2016)

giwrgos02 said:


> I thought Misha was using just an amp for his tones lately... So building a new OD sounds strange to me.



What do you mean? Surely you want a boost and a gate more when you're using an amp than when using an axe-fx, which has a number of boosts, is inherently less noisy, and has a highly parameterized gate built-in.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Dec 22, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> The thread was not started by the manufacturer. But I can see your point.



I was thinking the same thing, only I can't see his point. Misha did not even start this thread 

I am definitely OD'd and Gated out up to my neck but I am still curious about this pedal. I signed up to the list but am not closely following, isn't the pre order already going down? Price confirmed yet.

@Misha I read some of your posts in this thread and I think this is a genius idea. I have read the Forbes article regarding "The Millennial Mindset" and it seems to work.

I am not a business owner but I work with some small businesses and I think about that article quite often. I see old heads that do not do things this way and they are struggling. Building the community and giving them what they want. It is really really awesome and I know this is going to work well for you guys.

Guitars and amps are next. I want a Horizon amp with a built in tuner  jk man, anxious to hear the pedal.


----------



## lewis (Dec 22, 2016)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, only I can't see his point. Misha did not even start this thread
> 
> I am definitely OD'd and Gated out up to my neck but I am still curious about this pedal. *I signed up to the list* but am not closely following, isn't the pre order already going down? Price confirmed yet.
> 
> ...



hey man, im interested in pre ordering too. how did you do it?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Dec 22, 2016)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I have read the Forbes article regarding "The Millennial Mindset" and it seems to work.



The one that is an ad for WG?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Dec 22, 2016)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> The one that is an ad for WG?


Yes



lewis said:


> hey man, im interested in pre ordering too. how did you do it?



I did not pre order. I think they are announcing the price tonight and pre orders will start? Not quite sure, have not been following that close since I know I am not buying a pedal right now.

But if you are interested, Join the Facebook group. Go to the Horizon website and sign up for the email list.


----------



## giwrgos02 (Dec 22, 2016)

giwrgos02 said:


> I thought Misha was using just an amp for his tones lately... So building a new OD sounds strange to me.





lewis said:


> Presume it will be this into an Axe FX?





narad said:


> What do you mean? Surely you want a boost and a gate more when you're using an amp than when using an axe-fx, which has a number of boosts, is inherently less noisy, and has a highly parameterized gate built-in.



I think that I read/saw somewhere that they went kinda into a more simplistic approach in patch building.. So they avoid using OD's on the Axe Fx and instead they used just an amp.

Plus, if you are subscribed to the Horizon Devices newsletter, you would see a tone tutorial that he uploaded for the Axe FX that he says that "I've been kinda happy without the drive (pedal) as of late".


----------



## vick1000 (Dec 23, 2016)

You don't really need a boost on high gain amp models with the FAS gear. Due to the built in boost and EQ features. But you still should benefit massively from one in front of a real amp, or even a device without the FAS capabilities.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 23, 2016)

What's the relationship with WG on this? That's the only part I'm skeptical about. I'm all for supporting bulb, but if a bug cut is going to a marketing/hype company I'm not super into it.

And out of curiosity, why do people want the gate and OD combined? Personally, I want my effects separated into individual pedals whenever possible. Unless there's a substantial savings in combining them, having them separate opens up way more possibilities.


----------



## lewis (Dec 23, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> What's the relationship with WG on this? That's the only part I'm skeptical about. I'm all for supporting bulb, but if a bug cut is going to a marketing/hype company I'm not super into it.
> 
> And out of curiosity, why do people want the gate and OD combined? Personally, I want my effects separated into individual pedals whenever possible. Unless there's a substantial savings in combining them, having them separate opens up way more possibilities.



because some dudes dont need loads of possibilities. Most modern metal/"djent" players just need something that this pedal caters too.

I even got to a point where I was putting cleans on the backing track, therefore I only need and have 1 sound live. Gated rhythms with loads of attacks. This pedal allows me to replace 2 separate pedals on my board, with just 1. (Im the only guitarist in the band)

Thats way more convenient. Plus running into loads and loads of pedals can have a negative effect on your signal/tone


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 23, 2016)

lewis said:


> because some dudes dont need loads of possibilities. Most modern metal/"djent" players just need something that this pedal caters too.



I don't know, most metal dudes not playing modelers already have an OD and a noisegate, so buying this pedal would be for three reasons: 

1)It sounds "special" and does stuff no toehr OD can do. Hard to believe with the amount of ODs available from the market.
2) Reduced form factor on a busy pealboard
3) Bulb/Periphery fanboyism (which is perfectly acceptable)

Paying 250$ for 3 is fine since fanboyism doesn't count (you should see my figurines collection ^^ ) , is extremely expensive for 2 and I don't believe in 1 for a second.


----------



## lewis (Dec 23, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> I don't know, most metal dudes not playing modelers already have an OD and a noisegate, so buying this pedal would be for three reasons:
> 
> 1)It sounds "special" and does stuff no toehr OD can do. Hard to believe with the amount of ODs available from the market.
> 2) Reduced form factor on a busy pealboard
> ...



i bought 4 pedals (Keeley comp/isp/maxon od/boss ns2
purely because periphery had that same chain infront of their tube amps before the axe's

so yeah fanboyism does play in lol. For me its a 50/50 blend of a) less pedals and more convenience and b) the od being totally suited to a specific genre/misha


----------



## narad (Dec 23, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> What's the relationship with WG on this? That's the only part I'm skeptical about. I'm all for supporting bulb, but if a bug cut is going to a marketing/hype company I'm not super into it.



There's a couple guys from WG involved with HD -- names mentioned in the vid -- but WG as a whole is not part of it.


----------



## squids (Dec 23, 2016)

after listening to the test clips, i understand why he started with a flubby low gain tone to show off the pedal but id be actually more inclined to buy one if they demoed one with a tone that actually sounds decent to begin with. that said, even after he adds the pedal, IMHO, the tone still sounds....uhhhh....


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 23, 2016)

Is the attack knob a low cut?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2016)

Was what I was wondering as well. I wondered if it was a low cut, EQ frequency, or a high mid knob.


----------



## shpence (Dec 23, 2016)

squids said:


> after listening to the test clips, i understand why he started with a flubby low gain tone to show off the pedal but id be actually more inclined to buy one if they demoed one with a tone that actually sounds decent to begin with. that said, even after he adds the pedal, IMHO, the tone still sounds....uhhhh....



I kinda felt the same way with the clips. I still want it the pedal though haha. I feel like I should be able to tweak my Axe fx enough to get to where the pedal would get me. Haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 23, 2016)

lewis said:


> Plus running into loads and loads of pedals can have a negative effect on your signal/tone



Is it the circuits that cause the noise, though, or the input/output connections? In other words, is a 10 pedal chain going to have 10x the noise and signal loss as one multifunction pedal? Genuinely curious, as I don't use a gate or OD (cuz I don't find I need one with my Pittbull).


----------



## bulb (Dec 24, 2016)

So I notice my posts got deleted, I'd be happy to answer people's questions, but I don't know if the mods will allow it. I'll follow the rules of course, just trying to answer questions if it is allowed.

*mod edit: you're basically promoting your own company at this point as opposed to talking about gear you endorse so if you want to respond to posts about it etc you need to register for a Vendor account... and you also need to update your sig with the affiliation*


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey bulb. At one point you said you didnt understand where the vitriol and hate were comming from. Working with protone really put a damper on the trust with everyone. The products seemed to be a big let down. So while i dont think people shouldnt be jerks or hate on your new venture, you cant play completely clueless as to why people are sceptical.


----------



## vick1000 (Dec 24, 2016)

bulb said:


> So I notice my posts got deleted, I'd be happy to answer people's questions, but I don't know if the mods will allow it. I'll follow the rules of course, just trying to answer questions if it is allowed.



So I guess you can't comment on any gear your are associated with. I understand not wanting the forum to become a marketing tool, but I think the mods are getting a little too twitchy here.

As for the questions about having the gate and boost in a single pedal. It was something I had been looking for, and even built, in the past. I don't use a bunch of FX, and really only wanted a boost and gate in front of my tube amps. nd I hated having to have masses of wires and cables. Suprisingly there were none save the multi-FX units, and most of the gates suck on the analog units.

The one I built had a lousy gate too, mostly because there are no decent schematics out there for good modern ones. Now that I use the AX8, and don't own a tube amp, it's a moot issue. But if i ever pick up another Triple Rectifier (love the 2ch RevG), one of these OD/Gate devices is tops on the list.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 24, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> I understand not wanting the forum to become a marketing tool, but I think the mods are getting a little too twitchy here.


The mods didnt say he couldnt talk, he just needs to do it from a dealer account. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## bulb (Dec 24, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Hey bulb. At one point you said you didnt understand where the vitriol and hate were comming from. Working with protone really put a damper on the trust with everyone. The products seemed to be a big let down. So while i dont think people shouldnt be jerks or hate on your new venture, you cant play completely clueless as to why people are sceptical.



Hey dude, your points do make sense, and I completely understand why some people were unhappy with Protone. 

With that said, and being fully aware of why people had bad experiences, I built Horizon Devices to completely reassure people that may have been burned in the past. This is specifically why we hired MXR to build the Precision Drive design. Their pedals are absolutely rock solid, and have always served me well, both at home and on the road. Also this way, we can personally make sure that the customer service side of things would always be handled correctly and fairly to the customer. 

On top of that, we also wanted to address the "boutique" price issue, which was a touchy subject for some in the past, so we are making this available for $199 for the preorder, shipped to the US, and we are even eating a share of the cost on the international shipping to keep that low for our international customers!

Finally, despite the fact that things may not have worked out with Protone, they have worked out wonderfully with Bareknuckle, Jackson and GetGood Drums. 

I am human, and I have made mistakes in the past, but I'm doing my very best to learn from them and move forward on my best foot. Hopefully this can offer you another perspective on the matter.


----------



## mniel8195 (Dec 24, 2016)

you should have a cash for clunkers program for the protone pedals!


----------



## narad (Dec 24, 2016)

mniel8195 said:


> you should have a cash for clunkers program for the protone pedals!



Ha! Yes, trade in your protone crap pedal for $100 off a precision drive!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 24, 2016)

bulb said:


> Hey dude, your points do make sense, and I completely understand why some people were unhappy with Protone.
> ... Hopefully this can offer you another perspective on the matter.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 24, 2016)

Ziricote said:


> I want buy this pedals. I have questions please. Why is the point of pre order this pedal to place my cash down in advance when I can just wait until its in stock ready to ship and save my money until that day? Thanks



A hefty discount


----------



## NosralTserrof (Dec 24, 2016)

New Ola video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucI7e0j_Mfg


----------



## narad (Dec 24, 2016)

Sounds great in the Ola vid. If you have an axe-fx, really I think this is pointless. If your main rig is a dual rectifier, perfect.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 24, 2016)

Just to be fair, Ola's vids are a horrible place to look at gear demos. Ola sounds very much like himself, which is to say awesome. But even in his video where he does a handful of different amps, he still sounds like himself. I think you could give him a $20 joyo pedal and he would still sound as good as this $200 pedal. Hes an anomaly.


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 24, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Just to be fair, Ola's vids are a horrible place to look at gear demos. Ola sounds very much like himself, which is to say awesome. But even in his video where he does a handful of different amps, he still sounds like himself. I think you could give him a $20 joyo pedal and he would still sound as good as this $200 pedal. Hes an anomaly.



Even when he switched the pedal off his tone was still awesome, considering the rectifier is generally considered to be a bit "loose" without any boost.


----------



## lewis (Dec 24, 2016)

hnnng the Ola Demo is pure sex. I want this so bad but....Xmas...has me skint. Plus Im likely to be moving early Jan too.

I pray these are still available in the new year, AFTER all the pre orders are done with.

@Bulb is there any indication yet that these will be available like 3 months from now? (Im fine paying the slightly higher, non pre order price)


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm not sure there is an Ola demo where I _haven't_ thought "yeah I'd have one of those"


----------



## Thrashman (Dec 24, 2016)

Tried finding an answer but couldn't, so here goes:

If the gate is turned all the way down, is it then out of the "chain" alltogether or just on a very low setting? This is a make it or break it thing for me.


----------



## lewis (Dec 25, 2016)

Thrashman said:


> Tried finding an answer but couldn't, so here goes:
> 
> If the gate is turned all the way down, is it then out of the "chain" alltogether or just on a very low setting? This is a make it or break it thing for me.



logically you would think all the way off, means its totally off. Lets hope thats the case.

Wont want gates on solos.


----------



## cmtd (Dec 25, 2016)

If that is the case (off means totally off), regarding solos, what would you plant to do?

Reach down before a solo and turn that little gate knob off? Or just shut the OD off for leads?


----------



## lewis (Dec 25, 2016)

cmtd said:


> If that is the case (off means totally off), regarding solos, what would you plant to do?
> 
> Reach down before a solo and turn that little gate knob off? Or just shut the OD off for leads?



haha


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 26, 2016)

Yeah, this is one of the reasons I like dedicated pedals for each function. It would be cool if this had two separate on/off buttons, though.


----------



## vick1000 (Dec 26, 2016)

If the gate is set properly, you should not need to turn it off for solos. If you do, you have your chain wrong, or have way too much noise on your rythm settings. Generally, you add a boost to solos that should overcome the clamping and sustain cut of the gate in your chain. Your gate settings for your rythm tone should be on the threshold of decay that will be overcome by a bit of boost.


----------



## 4Eyes (Dec 26, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> If the gate is set properly, you should need to turn it off for solos.



it depends on how you use your noise gate...you could use it just to kill the noise or you can use it as an effect for staccato riffs


----------



## lewis (Dec 26, 2016)

Figured I would embed this to make it easier to view.


----------



## icipher (Dec 26, 2016)

I bought Misha's Pro Tone attack overdrive. Other than the gate built into the Horizon device, I can't imagine why this would be any better than the attack overdrive. 

Also, I hate how MXR puts their power jack inputs on the side.


----------



## narad (Dec 26, 2016)

icipher said:


> I bought Misha's Pro Tone attack overdrive. Other than the gate built into the Horizon device, I can't imagine why this would be any better than the attack overdrive.
> 
> Also, I hate how MXR puts their power jack inputs on the side.



My condolences. In comparison to the Pro Tone pedal, and besides the built-in gate, this one is $50-100 cheaper, looks better, has better components, and instead of being built by a cohort of cretins whose sole selling point are stickers and artist affiliations, it is built by a reputable company with 40+ year track record of creating new and well-regarded pedals. 

But yes, I'm sure the attack knob does _roughly_ the same thing.


----------



## lewis (Dec 26, 2016)

narad said:


> My condolences. In comparison to the Pro Tone pedal, and besides the built-in gate, this one is $50-100 cheaper, looks better, has better components, and instead of being built by a cohort of cretins whose sole selling point are stickers and artist affiliations, it is built by a reputable company with 40+ year track record of creating new and well-regarded pedals.
> 
> But yes, I'm sure the attack knob does _roughly_ the same thing.



absolutely spot on. Whilst I get he is still frustrated at being burnt by protone, you can not go wrong with MXR so its harsh to be going in negatively based on a different companies shortcomings. 

I think this OD looks and sounds utterly fantastic. The only thing that slightly worries me is on the Ola demo, with the gate on full, everytime he stops and it kicks in, you also get a slight "whump" noise as it gates. Might just be his rig but I wouldnt want that on mine personally.


----------



## icipher (Dec 26, 2016)

narad said:


> My condolences. In comparison to the Pro Tone pedal, and besides the built-in gate, this one is $50-100 cheaper, looks better, has better components, and instead of being built by a cohort of cretins whose sole selling point are stickers and artist affiliations, it is built by a reputable company with 40+ year track record of creating new and well-regarded pedals.
> 
> But yes, I'm sure the attack knob does _roughly_ the same thing.





lewis said:


> absolutely spot on. Whilst I get he is still frustrated at being burnt by protone, you can not go wrong with MXR so its harsh to be going in negatively based on a different companies shortcomings.
> 
> I think this OD looks and sounds utterly fantastic. The only thing that slightly worries me is on the Ola demo, with the gate on full, everytime he stops and it kicks in, you also get a slight "whump" noise as it gates. Might just be his rig but I wouldnt want that on mine personally.



Perhaps it's just my ignorance, but I was under the impression that ProTone was a good pedal. Is that not correct? I don't feel burned by protone, as my attack overdrive makes my tone sound the way I want it to. Additionally, I got a blem case so it was significantly cheaper.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 26, 2016)

icipher said:


> Perhaps it's just my ignorance, but I was under the impression that ProTone was a good pedal. Is that not correct? I don't feel burned by protone, as my attack overdrive makes my tone sound the way I want it to. Additionally, I got a blem case so it was significantly cheaper.



This prob isn't the place to attack Protone, as the thread is about this product.

But... to quickly summarize... Pro Tone uses the absolute cheapest quality parts, poor quality soldering and wiring, and poor internal part placement (I have pictures somewhere of the insides of several pedals I personally purchased to prove this). Adding to this they have terrible customer service, poor delivery/wait times, and some shady business practices. 

So to get back OT, here's hoping this is a quality product that brings joy to its owners!


----------



## Thrashman (Dec 26, 2016)

Had to pull the trigger on this as I'd kick myself for not being part of a run that we may never see again. 

order #602 here


----------



## lewis (Dec 27, 2016)

based on comments in here and on FB, its really starting to look like there may not be other pedals done in the future? because of funding parts to make up other batches in the future etc.

Would be such a shame. Im pretty gutted because Xmas fully wiped out my funds and Im likely moving house too which is costing me alot. Its annoying timing because otherwise, I would of pre-ordered as soon as it went live.


----------



## narad (Dec 27, 2016)

lewis said:


> based on comments in here and on FB, its really starting to look like there may not be other pedals done in the future? because of funding parts to make up other batches in the future etc.
> 
> Would be such a shame. Im pretty gutted because Xmas fully wiped out my funds and Im likely moving house too which is costing me alot. Its annoying timing because otherwise, I would of pre-ordered as soon as it went live.



It's not like there won't be any on the used market. But at the same time, if you start a company and sell out of your first product, is your thought, "Well, that was a success. On to the next thing!" or "MOAR! MOAR!!"? I just would not fret about it.


----------



## icipher (Dec 27, 2016)

just ordered mine. Expensive little thing. 

Also, what is the lead/build time on these?


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 27, 2016)

What about Strymon Riverside? MIAB, plus almost every kind of OD, plus gate, plus favorite switch, plus expression pedal (morphing within two settings).
I just wrote it to be an a$$hole


----------



## Thrashman (Dec 27, 2016)

It's a completely different kind of drive and completely irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## Snarpaasi (Dec 27, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Just to be fair, Ola's vids are a horrible place to look at gear demos. Ola sounds very much like himself, which is to say awesome. But even in his video where he does a handful of different amps, he still sounds like himself. I think you could give him a $20 joyo pedal and he would still sound as good as this $200 pedal. Hes an anomaly.



True. He has recorded Blackstar HT-5 which doesn't sound that much different than anything else. It was few years ago when I sent him a message via Facebook asking about the almost identical tones with different amps. Then again it's understandable since the amp is not the only factor in the chain. I've also noticed that I tend to tweak my own sweet spot, whether it's a plugin, amp in a music store or my friend's gear.


----------



## lewis (Dec 28, 2016)

official update from the Horizon Devices FB page - 

"I have 3 huge announcements that I think you guys will really like.
1) We have added a "My Account" section to the website. Here you can check the status of your order, make sure your shipping address is correct, and more.
This was specifically requested many times so we figured it would be helpful to implement.
2) Batch 2 of pedals has been ordered!
Not only will you still be able to buy the Precision Drive going forward, it will still be at the introductory price of $199!
3) WE HAVE ADDED SHIPPING TO THE FOLLOWING COUNTRIES: Norway, Brazil, Japan, Poland, The Maldives, Argentina, United Arab Emirates, Taiwan, China, The Philippines, Slovakia, Aruba, Greece, Honduras, Mexico, South Africa, Austria, Russia, & Mauritius."


so hell yes!! I can order one in the future when I have funds back again.


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 28, 2016)

I wonder what the metal scene is like in Aruba.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 28, 2016)

Ola's recordings sound the same because he uses always the same chain except the amp. even people who only do modelers know how vital the cabinet simulation is. When you record everything guitar-> amp-> cab->mike->sound card with only the amp part changing, the similarities are unavoidable. Just try all the amp models in your favourite modeler all with the same cab you like. Chances are the cab is actually more important than the amp sim in defining the tone you want.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2016)

Yup, don't just blame that .... on Ola. Listen to a lot of demos by Fluff, Chappers, Keith Merrow or anyone else that does amp demos. The only times you notice a drastic change in sound is when they change cabs, mics, rooms, positioning, etc...


----------



## FrznTek (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't have a good OD or gate, so I pre-ordered one!


----------



## lewis (Dec 29, 2016)

anyone else notice the weird "sub" style "woooomp" after every gated pause that Ola does in the vid?. I hope that doesnt happen all the time because that would be fairly unusable imo.


----------



## narad (Dec 29, 2016)

lewis said:


> anyone else notice the weird "sub" style "woooomp" after every gated pause that Ola does in the vid?. I hope that doesnt happen all the time because that would be fairly unusable imo.



I don't hear it but the gate in the pedal is likely the MXR noise clamp circuit, which is a well-reviewed generally 4-5 star product -- I'd check out those demos. So I wouldn't expect this gate to have any weird side effect noise not present in other comparable noise gates. But it's a compromise, if you want absolute control over the gate parameters clearly this isn't for you - get the ISP decimator.


----------



## lewis (Dec 29, 2016)

narad said:


> I don't hear it but the gate in the pedal is likely the MXR noise clamp circuit, which is a well-reviewed generally 4-5 star product -- I'd check out those demos. So I wouldn't expect this gate to have any weird side effect noise not present in other comparable noise gates. But it's a compromise, if you want absolute control over the gate parameters clearly this isn't for you - get the ISP decimator.



most notable at 4:51 in the vid, but thats good to know  ive never owned an mxr noise gate.

i already have a decimator aswell! brilliant pedal


----------



## narad (Dec 29, 2016)

lewis said:


> most notable at 4:51 in the vid, but thats good to know  ive never owned an mxr noise gate.
> 
> i already have a decimator aswell! brilliant pedal



Oh man, if you have the decimator I'd skip this OD altogether. Could get an extremely versatile OD (like the Strymon) instead, + the decimator = way better OD + way better gating. I used to have the pro rack G...I don't think it really gets any better than that.

EDIT: I hear what you mean now (oddly more audible on the laptop speakers). I'm not sure if that's the gating or something down the recording chain reacting to the complete cut of the gate.


----------



## cmtd (Dec 29, 2016)

I wouldn't compare the strymon drive pedals to this pedal at all. I don't think they are remotely related in their goals.


----------



## narad (Dec 29, 2016)

cmtd said:


> I wouldn't compare the strymon drive pedals to this pedal at all. I don't think they are remotely related in their goals.



I'm not comparing the two, just pretty sure that if you already have one of the best noise gates on the market, any number of high-end highly parameterized ODs will give you everything you get from the drive section of this and then some.


----------



## sandalhat (Dec 29, 2016)

lewis said:


> most notable at 4:51 in the vid, but thats good to know  ive never owned an mxr noise gate.
> 
> i already have a decimator aswell! brilliant pedal



He maxxed the gate for that part of the video so it isn't surprising that the gate effect becomes pretty noticeable.


----------



## xvultures (Dec 29, 2016)

Thrashman said:


> Had to pull the trigger on this as I'd kick myself for not being part of a run that we may never see again.
> 
> order #602 here



Same here, order #746 here.

I'd be pretty beside myself if these things turn out to be really spectacular and I missed out. Currently using a Decimator and Maxon OD808, I imagine it'll be very comparable, but who knows.

Only thing that bugs me is the location of the power cable.. What the hell is that about?


----------



## Thrashman (Dec 29, 2016)

^ Agreed, I think this will be a great fit inbetween my TS9, BE-OD and my FTT SOV-2.

That's standard MXR  I don't like it either, but placing it on a pedaltrain-esque board it usually lines up in between the rails so that you can wedge in an angled jack.


----------



## androponic (Dec 29, 2016)

I am in on this preorder as well.


----------



## cmtd (Jan 3, 2017)

Keith Merrow demo


----------



## xvultures (Jan 13, 2017)

Here's another vid of Misha using the pedal with a budget setup. Sounds pretty cool, I wish the vid was HD.


----------



## Ludgate (Jan 13, 2017)

I have not hopped onto these first few batches of pre-orders but I'm still keeping tabs to see what other ideas get developed. 

As a suggestion for potential ver.2 or "deluxe" editions, a separate On/Off switch for the Gate would be nice. Something similar to what CAE did with the MXR collaboration in their Boost/Overdrive pedal. 

Separate I/Os would be a bonus as well for those of us that would like to run other effects (Compressor in my case) between the OD and Gate.


----------



## narad (Jan 13, 2017)

^^ Seconded!


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 10, 2017)

Hah, just got this video as an ad before watching Ola Englunds new video. It's crazy to see how far Misha have gotten.

Are there any plans on making a compression pedal?


----------



## wakjob (Mar 22, 2017)

Reports?

Who's got one?

Pluses... Minuses ?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 22, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZGY49yOHTo
Killer!


----------



## FrznTek (Mar 22, 2017)

wakjob said:


> Reports?
> 
> Who's got one?
> 
> Pluses... Minuses ?


"A shipping issue with MXRs parts supplier has delayed the first three batches of Precision Drives.

This is only a small 10 - 14 day delay for these batches, but I felt it was important to let you know right away."

"Batch 1 will be finished by MXR on April 4th"

So, I don't expect anyone to get them until mid to late April, most likely the latter given the pedals have to be shipped to them first.


----------



## wakjob (Mar 31, 2017)

Pete Thorn got his hands on one...



It sounds great as a standalone dirt-box into a clean amp.
Just what I was looking for.


----------



## Thrashman (Mar 31, 2017)

Pete Thorn is too damn good at the guitar.


----------



## exo (Apr 1, 2017)

well, this is a first for me. A "That's it, I quit at guitar" moment induced by a freakin pedal review. Never would have thought that would happen........


That dude can PLAY, and the pedal sounds damn tasty.....


----------



## wakjob (Apr 1, 2017)

Pre-ordered.

Thanks Misha & Pete!


----------



## Thrashman (Apr 1, 2017)

realized I'm in batch 1.. Excite!


----------



## xvultures (Apr 1, 2017)

Thrashman said:


> realized I'm in batch 1.. Excite!



I'm batch #2 because I was indecisive and waited. If I ordered 1 day earlier, I would be in batch #1  


That Pete Thorn video was prob some of the best marketing Misha could have done. A lot of the hype/build up about this pedal is that it is "They have their overdrive for their classic rock and blues, but where's OUR overdrive. Where's the metal and modern rock overdrive for US! We need an overdrive that nails that modern metal tone.".. I imagine Pete's video opened the market to those dudes who want something for classic rock/blues now.


----------



## sylcfh (Apr 2, 2017)

I was already sold when I heard MXR was building it.


----------



## narad (Apr 2, 2017)

xvultures said:


> I imagine Pete's video opened the market to those dudes who want something for classic rock/blues now.



But why would those guys want an OD pedal with a noise gate?


----------



## rockskate4x (Apr 5, 2017)

narad said:


> But why would those guys want an OD pedal with a noise gate?



Someone didn't watch the video


----------



## narad (Apr 5, 2017)

rockskate4x said:


> Someone didn't watch the video



I really don't think it makes a good case for the gate on these types of sounds, and Pete's at like max gain as far as bluesy guys go. As far as the selling point of "blues/classic rock guys have their ODs, metal guys, where's YOURS?"...it's right there -- blues guys already have lots of OD options with EQ sweeps for ranges that work well for those sounds (i.e., 'attack knob').


----------



## Gmork (Apr 9, 2017)

So does anyone have one yet? Im really curious if the gate is basically as good as a decimator


----------



## bulb (Apr 9, 2017)

*mod edit: again, if you're not a paying sponsor do not post about your commercial products on the site... you get a pass on endorsed stuff but you own Horizon Devices*


----------



## FrznTek (Apr 10, 2017)

Gmork said:


> So does anyone have one yet? Im really curious if the gate is basically as good as a decimator


 Have not shipped out quite yet (I'm in batch 1), soon though. (my guess is 1 to 2 weeks, give or take.)


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Apr 10, 2017)

they are supposed to ship the end of the week, from what i've seen. 
Im in batch 1!


----------



## wakjob (Apr 10, 2017)

HeadofaHessian said:


> they are supposed to ship the end of the week, from what i've seen.
> Im in batch 1!



How do you find out which 'Batch' you're in?


----------



## narad (Apr 10, 2017)

Gmork said:


> So does anyone have one yet? Im really curious if the gate is basically as good as a decimator



I imagine a lot signs would point to it being less than or equal to an MXR noise clamp. Is that better than a Decimator? Probably not given that it doesn't have the additional hooks around to the preamp out, but certainly usable.


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 10, 2017)

I have the MXR smart gate and the Decimator.
Don't sell your decimator


----------



## xvultures (Apr 11, 2017)

wakjob said:


> How do you find out which 'Batch' you're in?



If you ordered before 12/27/2016 you are in Batch #1.


> If you ordered on or after 12/27/2016, your pedal will be made in the second batch, estimated to be finished on May 9th. If you ordered on or after 1/15/2017, your pedal will be in the third batch, estimated to be finished on June 13th. If you ordered on or after 2/9/2017, your pedal will be in the fourth batch


http://horizondevices.com/product/precision-drive-preorder/


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Apr 11, 2017)

The only reason I know what batch I'm in is because I was one of the first 10 people to preorder. They needed testers for the ordering system and had a post on Facebook before they opened the site up and if you were one of the first ten or so people to comment on it they messaged you a link to preorder. .


wakjob said:


> How do you find out which 'Batch' you're in?


----------



## cmtd (Apr 22, 2017)

Just got the precision drive delivered today. First impressions are excellent. I've used a few of the very common boosts for a while now, but I really prefer the sound of the precision drive. It has tightened up the bottom end of my rectifier more than any other boost I've tried before. As they said in the marketing there is a lot more useable range to the knobs versus the TS9 variants, which I am finding to be true. Build quality is on par with any MXR pedals I have had.

I think these guys hit a home run with this pedal, of course it is all subjective. No regrets on this purchase at all.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 22, 2017)

Here's the inside for the people in the back


----------



## robski92 (Apr 23, 2017)

Got mine yesterday and I love it. I've been comparing it to my dunes overdrive from earthquaker devices and it adds some extra tightness and clarity as well. I used it iwth my Randall V2 and my EVH 5153. I haven't tried it with my axe fx or my laney ironheart yet. I'm loving it so far though! The noise gate works pretty good as well!


----------



## lewis (Apr 23, 2017)

the real question is, will these ever be mass production so I could just order one from say Thomann or Andertons in the UK etc?

I did not pre-order and most of my gear purchases are impulsive orders when I have cash there and then. These pre order and wait months and months to get the item, never work with me because of the way I am with cash etc.

So yeah hopefully these get available regularly.


----------



## Thrashman (Apr 23, 2017)

MattThePenguin said:


> Here's the inside for the people in the back



Is one of the components loose? The one in in the upper part next to the R41 seems to have come off from one of the solder joints.

EDIT: Here:


----------



## Matt08642 (Apr 23, 2017)

MattThePenguin said:


> Here's the inside for the people in the back



Sure looks better than the janky ass protone pedal he had

http://i.imgur.com/RsmNjVD.jpg


----------



## PrestoDone (Apr 23, 2017)

hows this compared to the savage drive??


----------



## kylendm (Apr 23, 2017)

I dig mine. I got it yesterday. The overdrive itself is awesome. The attack feature works perfectly and seriously tightens up my Rivera K-Tre. The K-Tre is a great amp but probably the loosest/fat amp I've ever played through, even a recto can't compare. I'll make a quick clip showing this. 

The only "downside" is that the gate isn't the quickest gate which is totally fine because it does what it does but for really fast palm mutes my Decimator does a much better job. Using both of them is perfect for palm mutes.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kylendm/precision-drive[/SC]
Definitely not my best recording but it gets the point across haha.


----------



## robski92 (Apr 23, 2017)

> Using both of them is perfect for palm mutes.



I agree with this. I have mine set to almost full on the precision drive and then my normal decimator setting and it's perfect.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 23, 2017)

Thrashman said:


> Is one of the components loose? The one in in the upper part next to the R41 seems to have come off from one of the solder joints.
> 
> EDIT: Here:



Haha, funny story, my pedal is defective. The only reason I opened it in the first place was so I could run it via 9v battery by request of customer service. I wonder if they will let me try and fix that myself without having to wait longer. I don't want to touch it until I know for sure. Good eye!


----------



## getowned7474 (Apr 23, 2017)

MattThePenguin said:


> Haha, funny story, my pedal is defective. The only reason I opened it in the first place was so I could run it via 9v battery by request of customer service. I wonder if they will let me try and fix that myself without having to wait longer. I don't want to touch it until I know for sure. Good eye!



Honestly you can just push that down to see if it works. Unless it's a very high voltage circuit, which I would assume it's not, it shouldn't hurt anything. Components in guitar pedals are actually insanely robust. At low voltages it's really hard to hurt any components. I guess understand if you want to wait to hear back from their customer service though just to be safe.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 23, 2017)

MattThePenguin said:


> Here's the inside for the people in the back



Wonder how a inspector missed that Component Easy fix but odd that a defect so obvious went through. 

Don't know there process though.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 23, 2017)

I got it sorted out with the guys at Horizon. It seems like a stupidly simple fix, but I'm going to send it in just to be 100% sure. Not a huge loss for me, not currently playing live or tracking anything important for a few months anyway.


----------



## icipher (Apr 24, 2017)

Got the precision drive today. So far, not bad. Gate works well. The tone is super tight.

I have to say that so far I prefer the Pro Tone Attack overdrive, i feel it has a more raw, gritty tone while being almost as tight. 

The precision drive seems to color the tone in a way i am not sure I like. It almost makes my KSR sound a little sterile and digital.

The KSR seems to be picky to pedals, so perhaps it's the amp, or perhaps I need to experiment with the precision drive more. I'll also try it with my ironheart 120.

Just my .02 cents after 20 minutes of playing with it.


----------



## kylendm (Apr 24, 2017)

icipher said:


> Got the precision drive today. So far, not bad. Gate works well. The tone is super tight.
> 
> I have to say that so far I prefer the Pro Tone Attack overdrive, i feel it has a more raw, gritty tone while being almost as tight.
> 
> ...



Really? I found it to not color my tone at all but rather just pushes./tightens the preamp more. The bright control really affects the sound too, i'd play with that a little more maybe. Like you said, it might just not work well with your amp though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2017)

icipher said:


> Got the precision drive today. So far, not bad. Gate works well. The tone is super tight.
> 
> I have to say that so far I prefer the Pro Tone Attack overdrive, i feel it has a more raw, gritty tone while being almost as tight.
> 
> ...



I noticed that issue with Fluff's demo. He was using a Revv Generator, which is also already an insanely tight amp, and his amp didn't seem to gel with it either.


----------



## narad (Apr 25, 2017)

lewis said:


> the real question is, will these ever be mass production so I could just order one from say Thomann or Andertons in the UK etc?
> 
> I did not pre-order and most of my gear purchases are impulsive orders when I have cash there and then. These pre order and wait months and months to get the item, never work with me because of the way I am with cash etc.
> 
> So yeah hopefully these get available regularly.



They did well with the preorders. It'd just be throwing away money to not follow up on that with continued production (or just additional batches in the future).

Or you could just pre-order at Andertons now for June delivery.


----------



## lewis (Apr 25, 2017)

narad said:


> They did well with the preorders. It'd just be throwing away money to not follow up on that with continued production (or just additional batches in the future).
> 
> Or you could just pre-order at Andertons now for June delivery.



the andertons thing is cool as i think i have loyalty points with them i could get money off with.

thing is though, thinking about it, i have a maxon od808, a boss ns2 and a isp decimator already. Do i actually need this?


----------



## narad (Apr 25, 2017)

lewis said:


> the andertons thing is cool as i think i have loyalty points with them i could get money off with.
> 
> thing is though, thinking about it, i have a maxon od808, a boss ns2 and a isp decimator already. Do i actually need this?



Think you'd be much better off with an MXR or Empress EQ then.


----------



## sylcfh (Apr 25, 2017)

A/B'd mine today with the MXR M77. It's way more transparent. It also sounds a little bit darker. I didn't like it at first, but then I bypassed my attenuator and it sounded just fine. I had dialed in too much treble on the M77 to compensate for the attenuator, and while it cut better, there were harsh overtones in the highs. The M77 seems more raw and nasty, while the Precision Drive is hi-fi, almost like having an EQ in the chain along with the gate and boost. It's also more compressed (not in a bad way at all), so I need to spend some time using it with passive pickups (I was using EMGs).


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2017)

Moved the stuff about Airis to a new thread to keep this one on topic.


----------



## Semi-pro (Apr 25, 2017)

kylendm said:


> ...but for really fast palm mutes my Decimator does a much better job. Using both of them is perfect for palm mutes.



Good to hear!  I'm getting one to replace my current OD because I want to have 2 gates on my pedalboard (while keeping the amount of pedals the same): one that is on at all times (Horizon) and another (Decimator) that I can stomp on/off for specific parts. 

Pre-ordered one through Andertons. Can't wait


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 25, 2017)

lewis said:


> the andertons thing is cool as i think i have loyalty points with them i could get money off with.
> 
> thing is though, thinking about it, i have a maxon od808, a boss ns2 and a isp decimator already. Do i actually need this?



I'm actually getting this to sell my other pedals lol. The less .... I have to carry live, the better.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 26, 2017)

It may not work but man it's pretty! I shipped it off to Jim Dunlop today, should be back within 7 business days. Horizon compensated me for my trouble and were very kind and helpful with the whole ordeal. 

I'm loving the clips I've been hearing so I can't wait until this gets back!


----------



## sylcfh (Jun 6, 2017)

Anyone done a head-to-head with a Fortin Grind?


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 6, 2017)

sylcfh said:


> Anyone done a head-to-head with a Fortin Grind?



The Fortin Grind isn't a tube screamer? Isn't it a set EQ boost with added dirt?


----------



## sylcfh (Jun 7, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> The Fortin Grind isn't a tube screamer? Isn't it a set EQ boost with added dirt?





It's a clean boost. This is an overdrive. I think the precision drive has a similar EQ curve suited for metal, and extra output.


----------



## wakjob (Jun 19, 2017)

Eh, fwiw I got mine delivered last week and just had time to fiddle with it a bit yesterday.

Gotta say, the hype is real... I mean, it does as advertised. 
I really like it, and I'm just using it as a standalone drive pedal into a clean platform right now.

In the sea of pedals I've owned/own, this one isn't redundant in the least. 
A keeper for sure.

Nice job guys involved!


----------



## katsumura78 (Jun 19, 2017)

I was in on batch one and it's a great pedal. The built in noise gate saved me from buying another pedal. Looking forward to whatever you guys put out next.


----------



## Gmork (Aug 20, 2017)

Its unfortunate that the gate isnt quite up to snuff seeing many are saying they are still using their decimator with it. Too bad, i was hoping i could sell off my decimator and make space on my board. Sad, its such a perfect idea on paper. Maybe not worth the $300 itd cost me (im in canada)


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Aug 20, 2017)

Have you checked out the Amptweaker Tight Drive?


----------



## oracles (Aug 21, 2017)

Gmork said:


> Its unfortunate that the gate isnt quite up to snuff seeing many are saying they are still using their decimator with it. Too bad, i was hoping i could sell off my decimator and make space on my board. Sad, its such a perfect idea on paper. Maybe not worth the $300 itd cost me (im in canada)



I don't think the gate was ever intended to be a Decimator replacement, it's just there to lower the noise of the pedal and keep the signal noise floor down when the pedal is in use. Expecting it to be able to replace a dedicated noise gate seems like wishful thinking at best.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 21, 2017)

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Have you checked out the Amptweaker Tight Drive?


I have the pro version. It's a great pedal, but I use it like a preamp. What'd you want to know about it?


----------



## Jenric777 (Oct 12, 2017)

Bumping this thread for a newbie question.

I'm planning to get one of this Horizon Devices OD and I'm wondering if it will sound tight on a room/practice amp.

I watched Misha's funny vid with him using the OD pedal on a Yamaha THR10 practice amp. The one I use on my bedroom however, is only a Peavey Envoy 110.

I know the THR10 is obviously better than the Envoy 110, but since Misha said on the video that it will sound tight & good on any setup or practice amp - will it sound tight & good on my Envoy alone?

Asked some one of my friends regarding it and he said it's not advisable unless I have a good high gain amp, as technically, the Precision Drive is just like a Tubescreamer which will only make it sound better when your amp is already sounding better.

What he suggested to me was the MXR 5150 instead.

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Jenric777 (Oct 12, 2017)

By the way, the guitar I use is an Ibanez RGA8 with EMG 808x's. Also has an EMG PA2 boost switch.


----------



## sylcfh (Oct 12, 2017)

Jenric777 said:


> Bumping this thread for a newbie question.
> 
> I'm planning to get one of this Horizon Devices OD and I'm wondering if it will sound tight on a room/practice amp.
> 
> ...





Try running the precision drive in front of the modern channel.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Oct 12, 2017)

If your crunch tone as it stands now is relatively dialed in, then the PD would likely enhance it and tighten it up.

Don't expect it to provide gobs of gain however because it was really developed to go in front of gainy amps or modelers.


----------



## Jenric777 (Oct 12, 2017)

I see. Since I only have a room amp, the Peavey Envoy 110, looks like I won't get that "advertised" tone in the video it promised on any rig or setup. Right?


----------



## FitRocker33 (Oct 12, 2017)

Jenric777 said:


> I see. Since I only have a room amp, the Peavey Envoy 110, looks like I won't get that "advertised" tone in the video it promised on any rig or setup. Right?



I don't know what your current tone sounds like so I can't comment as to that. 

I'm sure the PD will improve what you already have, but before you buy it, just be sure it's going to satisfy what you're seeking as it's not exactly the cheapest pedal out there. 200+ dollars is a lot of dough for the average guy.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 13, 2017)

So if I buy a Precision Drive, my Hello Kitty Squier and Pignose amp won't sound like Periphery III? I'm suing... Misha lied. lol


----------



## Jenric777 (Oct 13, 2017)

FitRocker33 said:


> I don't know what your current tone sounds like so I can't comment as to that.
> 
> I'm sure the PD will improve what you already have, but before you buy it, just be sure it's going to satisfy what you're seeking as it's not exactly the cheapest pedal out there. 200+ dollars is a lot of dough for the average guy.



Thank you so much. Yes, I understand that the HD PD is not cheap. I just considered getting one as it sounded like it would be the last pedal I need after watching the video.

Too bad I can't try one before buying as we can only purchase it online here in the Philippines. Sellers distributing the pedal here are online shops only.

If only I could try one out, that would simply solve my problem.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Oct 13, 2017)

I would get one of the classic boosts used, before buying a super-tweaky one. Maxon OD-808, Ibanez TS-9, Ibanez TS-7, Boss SD-1, all of them are available for reasonable prices used (maybe not the Ibanez), and pedals are super easy to resell. 

Sounds like you don't know exactly what a boost does to your tone, and you're getting one made for power users.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 13, 2017)

Agreed with the above, the Precision Drive looks like a great boost, but it will have its own sound and it won't be for everyone. There really isn't an 'end-all be-all' boost pedal. 

Best to start out cheap to decide what type of boost you like. You may like a tube screamer type boost (of which there are plenty of cheap copies to try out), or you may prefer an SD1 type boost (which is similar but different in some key ways), or you may hate them all and prefer clean boosts or EQ's or whatever.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 13, 2017)

No offense to the person asking, but it sounds to me like he might need a better amp. I kind of got the impression they aren't particularly sure if they like the amp's gain channel. Just a thought.


----------



## Jenric777 (Oct 13, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> So if I buy a Precision Drive, my Hello Kitty Squier and Pignose amp won't sound like Periphery III? I'm suing... Misha lied. lol


Hahahah!


----------



## Jenric777 (Oct 13, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No offense to the person asking, but it sounds to me like he might need a better amp. I kind of got the impression they aren't particularly sure if they like the amp's gain channel. Just a thought.



Yes, I really would get a new amp instead if I have the funds for it. =P



Petar Bogdanov said:


> I would get one of the classic boosts used, before buying a super-tweaky one. Maxon OD-808, Ibanez TS-9, Ibanez TS-7, Boss SD-1, all of them are available for reasonable prices used (maybe not the Ibanez), and pedals are super easy to resell.
> 
> Sounds like you don't know exactly what a boost does to your tone, and you're getting one made for power users.



Sorry, primarily a bassist here. I just play guitars when I write songs for my band though. Yes, still a newbie but still have the idea somehow.



mnemonic said:


> Agreed with the above, the Precision Drive looks like a great boost, but it will have its own sound and it won't be for everyone. There really isn't an 'end-all be-all' boost pedal.
> 
> Best to start out cheap to decide what type of boost you like. You may like a tube screamer type boost (of which there are plenty of cheap copies to try out), or you may prefer an SD1 type boost (which is similar but different in some key ways), or you may hate them all and prefer clean boosts or EQ's or whatever.



Thank you for all the suggestion. =)


----------



## FitRocker33 (Oct 13, 2017)

See if you can trick somebody into trading your peavey amp for an axe fx II even Steven. Then problem solved.


----------



## Jenric777 (Oct 14, 2017)

FitRocker33 said:


> See if you can trick somebody into trading your peavey amp for an axe fx II even Steven. Then problem solved.


LOL. That's like trading a PSP to an NVidia Shield. =P


----------

